# Steamaccount deaktiviert



## Arctosa (3. Januar 2011)

Ich habe wirklich ein großes Problem mit meinem Steamaccount, besser gesagt gibt es zurzeit kein Steam für mich, da jeder Versuch mich einzuloggen mit der Fehlermeldung "Dieser Account wurde deaktiviert" quitiert wird. 
Wäre ja schon schlimm genug, allerdings befinden sich auf dem Accoutn ca. 40 Spiele was die Sache noch eine Ecke schlimmer macht.
Beim Support direkt über ein Ticket oder Sonstiges anzufragen ist nicht, da ich mich auch nichtmehr über die Supportseite einlogen kann.
Hat jemand vll. eine Email Adresse oder irgendwas vergleichbares mit dem ich micht bemerkbar machen kann, da auch keine Mail mit einem Grund eingegangen ist.
Eine Vermutung hab ich auch bereits wieso ich gesperrt wurde, denn über einen Kollegen von mir kam ich auf die glorreiche Idee Spiele über ein Proxy zu kaufen was mir eig. der einzig logische Grund sein kann (ist aber auch schon etwas her  )


----------



## Pravasi (3. Januar 2011)

Support müsste aber zu erreichen sein...
Zur Not im Internetshop probieren,falls deine IP irgendwie gebannt ist.
Und hartnäckig bleiben!
Bloss nicht beim ersten oder zweiten mal abwimmeln lassen.
Das hat schon Wunder bewegt.
Ist es denn von Steam ausdrücklich untersagt,über Proxy einzukaufen?


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (3. Januar 2011)

Arctosa schrieb:


> Beim Support direkt über ein Ticket oder Sonstiges anzufragen ist nicht, da ich mich auch nichtmehr über die Supportseite einlogen kann.




Hast du versucht dich mit deinen SteamAccount Daten auf der Support Seite anzumelden ? 
Das geht nämlich nicht, um dich da einzuloggen musst du ein separates Konto 
einrichten.




Arctosa schrieb:


> Eine Vermutung hab ich auch bereits wieso ich gesperrt wurde, denn über einen Kollegen von mir kam ich auf die glorreiche Idee Spiele über ein Proxy zu kaufen was mir eig. der einzig logische Grund sein kann (ist aber auch schon etwas her



Passiert schon mal das Valve so was mitbekommt.
Normal werden dann die Games entfernt die zu dem Zeitpunkt gekauft wurden und der Account wird wieder freigegeben.



Pravasi schrieb:


> Ist es denn von Steam ausdrücklich untersagt,über Proxy einzukaufen?



Ja 
Finde nur auf die schnelle nicht wo genau das steht



*€:* Vergessen !!!

Der Account kann auch schon mal deaktiviert werden wenn eine Zahlung fehlgeschlagen ist.


----------



## Arctosa (3. Januar 2011)

BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Hast du versucht dich mit deinen SteamAccount Daten auf der Support Seite anzumelden ?
> Das geht nämlich nicht, um dich da einzuloggen musst du ein separates Konto
> einrichten.
> 
> Der Account kann auch schon mal deaktiviert werden wenn eine Zahlung fehlgeschlagen ist.



Okay wusste ich nicht werde später mal probieren mich auf der Supportseite anzumelden. 
Die Zahlungen habe ich über PayPal abgewickelt und da ist auch offensichtlich kein Problem aufgetreten.


----------



## Pravasi (4. Januar 2011)

Ich würde ja mal im Gegenzug  auch gerne meine Zahlung "deaktivieren",die ich für ein Spiel geleistet habe was nicht bei mir läuft!
Stattdessen darf ich mich bis jetzt schon 10 Tage mit dem Support auseinandersetzten-ergebnislos.


----------



## bingo88 (4. Januar 2011)

Falls dein Kollege über den Proxy bezahlt hat, um an eine US-Version zu kommen, dann hat dich Steam wirklich rausgeschmissen.


----------



## Arctosa (5. Januar 2011)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Falls dein Kollege über den Proxy bezahlt hat, um an eine US-Version zu kommen, dann hat dich Steam wirklich rausgeschmissen.


Naja ich habs ja selbst über einen Proxy gekauft und bezahlt, den Mist hab ich also schon selber gebaut.


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2011)

Aso, dann hab ich das falsch verstanden. Ich hatte mich aber damals als L4D2 rauskam auch mit der Sache beschäftigt und dabei gelesen, dass die halt deinen Account sperren können, sobald du falsche Angaben machst. Ich finde aber leider nicht mehr wo ich das gelesen habe, sonst würde ich dir den Link mal geben


----------

